# echar un polvo (originen, explicación)



## terol

Hola..
Bueno, sé lo que significa esta expresión  pero nunca he estado muy seguro exactamente por qué "echar un polvo" = "to have a screw" ...o sea, "polvo" = "dust"...pero...bueno, ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?


----------



## beatrizg

Hasta donde sé esta es una expresión que usan sólo los hombres; y si la usa una mujer, yo creo que la usaría en plural, es decir: "echamos un polvo". 

Para mí tampoco es claro por qué se usa la palabra "polvo". Es posible que "polvo" haga referencia a "semen".


----------



## SpiceMan

Polvo es el eufemismo para referirse el coito.

Echar es también interpretado como "dar": ¿Me echás una mano con esto? Me echaron unos pesos para cervezas y tengo que traer muchas.

Pero en "me dieron plata para cerveza", en realidad, yo no diría "echar unos pesos". Echar unos pesos tiene más matiz de dar dinero para ayudar, o préstamo (por ejemplo una madre le echa unos pesos al hijo que está por tener un bebé).

"Echar un polvo" tiene para mí una connotación de estar haciéndole un favor al otro. Tener sexo por lástima, casi. No lo es, pero casi.

Todo esto, sin embargo, puede variar en otros países. Esperá más comentarios.


----------



## terol

Gracias, beatrizg y Spiceman...
No estaba seguro de si "polvo" se refería a "semen" o...(mi idea bastante ridícula): que se hacía referencía a la fricción de la penetración, de la que viene una especie de "polvo" metafórico.


----------



## beatrizg

Es una expresión un poco despectiva, terol. Al menos así lo veo yo.

Yo no creo que tenga la connotación de "hacer un favor" -aunque en Argentina puede ser así.


----------



## SpiceMan

Si, no es hacer un favor. En realidad se refiere a un dar 100% exclusivo sobre quien realiza la acción.

Es como que a quien le echan un polvo, y el polvo en sí no importan. Sino que lo que importa es "yo". Es un polvo para "mí", para que lo disfrute "yo", porque "soy" un titán con las mujeres.

¿O es verdad que los argentinos somos egocéntricos y hasta las frases toman ese matiz? ¿O estoy loco? Argentinos, presenten armas.


----------



## SofiaB

como mujer no me parece que es hacer un favor. polvo= esperma
lit = dust fig=sperm. es por lo menos grosero. pero si tienen razon es hacer el amor en un sentido vulgar no romantico.


----------



## terol

Thanks to everyone for the replies. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think this expression is perhaps quite as "vulgar" in Spain... I read a few web diaries (blogs) online and I've seen it used quite a lot by both males and females.
Saludos.


----------



## Laia

It's used between friends, both female and male. Yes it's vulgar, if you say it in front your parents or grandparents. Between friends is completely harmless. At least, this is my perception.
Is not especially nice, anyway.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

terol said:
			
		

> Bueno, sé lo que significa esta expresión  pero nunca he estado muy seguro exactamente por qué "echar un polvo" = "to have a screw" ...o sea, "polvo" = "dust"...pero...bueno, ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?


 
Hola Terol, la verdad es que yo también me he interesado en saber de dónde viene esa expresión, así que he indagado y ésto es lo que he encontrado:

Al parecer el origen de la expresión tiene raíces religiosas:
 
"Recuerda, hombre, que eres _polvo*,*_ y que al _polvo _regresarás"
 
"Con el sudor de tu rostro te alimentarás de pan, hasta que regreses a la tierra de la que fuiste formado: porque eres _polvo _y al _polvo_ regresarás".
 
Esas expresiones religiosas son parafraseadas frecuentemente como: "*Polvo* somos, _del *polvo* venimos_ y en *polvo* nos convertiremos. Si los humanos procedemos del coito, entonces la frase “del _polvo _vienes” tiene el mismo significado que “del coito vienes”. De ahí, la equivalencia _polvo _= "coito".
 
Ojito con la expresión que es peligrosa y muy coloquial.  
 
Saludos


----------



## Arkham

Es una expresion antigua, no tengo los datos exactos pero polvo se refiere a tabaco en polvo o rape,  cuando un hombre y una mujer querian estar solos, para irse a un lugar apartado  de manera discreta decian  "vamos  a echar un polvo", es decir supuestamente  a tomar tabaco en polvo.

Por eso  La frase empezo a usarse con doble sentido, cuando un hombre y una mujer   estaban solos y alquien preguntaba ¿donde estan Juan y Maria?    alguien respondia: pues estaran hechando un polvo.

It is an ancient expression, I do not know the exact data. The dust refers to powdered tobacco or "rape", when a man and a woman wanted to be alone, in order to go to a backwater of discreet way they said we are going to "throw a dust"  you're to say supposedly they were going to take powdered tobacco.

For that reason the sentence began to be in use with double sense, when a man and a woman were alone and somebody asked around where are Juan  and Maria? Somebody responded : They will be "throwing a dust."

sorry my English is poor. correct it please.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Sí, lo que dice Arkham también lo he leído yo, pero por lo que conseguí indagar, parece ser más certera la procedencia religiosa.


----------



## Arkham

tienes razon, pero como anecdota tiene bastante gracia  aunque solo sea  una teoría.


----------



## terol

¡Muchas gracias! Las dos versiones son muy interesantes, la verdad.


----------



## COLsass

To my English ear, I hear polvo and out comes the world polverize, you know, the person who's penetrating is crushing the poor dear. Maybe that's why it's offensive and vulgar; it supposes that the other person is getting ground up into powder.

Mortar and pestle anyone?

A mi oido ingles, escucho polvo y luego me sale la palabra "polverize," digamos, convertirlo en polvo ya que el que penetra esta moliendo su pobre. Por eso quizas es un poco ofensivo y vulgar? supone que la otra persona se tritura en polvo.

No se mortar and pestle y habia 5 maneras decirlo...mortero y majadero?


----------



## Soy Yo

Pero es "pulverize"... no es "polverize"... pero claro que tienen la misma raiz latín.


----------



## The CALAMAR

Hola, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la opinión de Pilar Polledo. El origen religioso de la expresión es indiscutible. 
La teoría del polvo "rape" es muy divertida, aunque lamentablemente sólo a nivel anecdótico. El consumo de dicha sustancia era exclusivo de los hombres, así que como mucho se podría referir a parejas del mismo sexo.
En cuanto al uso, considero que se reduce a los ámbitos: coloquial: "...a esa/e le echaría un polvo", íntimo (pero no con la pareja oficial  ): "¿echamos un polvo?", variaciones de la frase: "...mira el polvo que tiene ese/a moreno/a" o piropo "de albañil": "¡Vaya polvazo tienes, chavala!"
La expresión, aunque es más usada por los hombres, no es exclusiva de nosotros.
Por último dejar claro a Terol que mis opiniones están basadas en la cultura de mi país (España) Debes tener en cuenta en que nación vas a usar la expresión ya que existen diversos matices.


----------



## Maynar

Echar un polvo = Let's shag

I don't think is exclusive slang for men.  I know many women who say it


----------



## SofiaB

pero de tods modos es vulgar y no es bueno para nosotras las mujeres.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Echar un polvo es más por necesidad que por placer, no es lo mismo que hacer el amor para que nos entendamos, es algo rápido, para saciar el apetito, sólo es sexo.

Mei


----------



## Lna

SofiaB said:
			
		

> pero de tods modos es vulgar y no es bueno para nosotras las mujeres.


 
Yo creo que no debemos salirnos del contexto... uno de los comentarios anteriores era bastante acertado, diciendo que lo dices entre amigos sin mayor problema, pero no lo dirías con tus padres o abuelos delante(depende de la situción, nuevamente)....El caso es que, vale, estamos de acuerdo que muy elegante no es, pero tampoco te lo tomes como una ofensa, siempre teniendo en cuenta el contexto!!!!. 
Elena


----------



## danielfranco

And I thank you very much, said Austin Powers. 
In that case, can I suppose that "echarse un polvo" is pretty much equivalent to a "quickie", then? 'Cuz a quickie is just sex: No foreplay, no excuse me I have to get through, no call me tomorrow, no nothing. Just sex, but can happen even among couples, yes?
Sorry to belabor the obvious, but I've never ever heard that slang before... Too sheltered, I guess...
Dan F


----------



## Lna

Yes... in my opinion, you are rather right in your interpretation.
Saludos,
Elena


----------



## Mei

Yes, I agree.

Mei


----------



## Pecosa

Is there then any similar expression in English?
Por ejemplo, cuando a una prostituta le decís: ¿Cuánto por un polvo?, en Inglés dirías How much for a screw? Quickie? 
No recuerdo cuál otra habían dicho
Gracias totales!


----------



## lazarus1907

The CALAMAR said:
			
		

> Hola, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la opinión de Pilar Polledo. El origen religioso de la expresión es indiscutible.


 ¿Indiscutible? Me gustaría saber de dónde viene todas esta información, porque me parece más verosímil la versión del rape, personalmente. Me cuesta pensar que la gente, tras oír lo de "polvo eres y al polvo regresarás" se les ocurriera pensar: Como somos polvo, llamemos al acto sexual "polvo" también (¡como nosotros!) . Una cosa es lo que somos y en lo que nos convertiremos, y otra muy distinta es el acto que permite engendrar una nueva persona. ¿Echamos polvos para obtener más polvos (personas)? ¿Por qué no llamaron a la cama polvo también? Lo del rape, por retorcido que pueda resultar, sí me lo puedo imaginar: Usar la excusa de "Voy a echar un polvo" para irse de putas. Tampoco sería increíble que fornicaran en la calle, o incluso en el suelo, directamente sobre el polvo. Cualquiera sabe.

Voy a ver qué encuentro por ahí.


----------



## tritone1960

Hola

Para mí el contexto es todo: Lorca la usa en "La casa de Bernarda Alba".

Martirio: "Antes era alegre; ahora ni polvos echa en la cara".

Más adelante, Bernarda dice: "¿Pero has tenido valor de echarte polvos en la cara?"

Pero después de leer todo que fue escrito no estoy seguro del sentido de esta frase.


----------



## bairesone

This forum is amazing. 
Tritone esos polvos eran talcos de maquillaje, los de Bernarda. 
Los otros polvos son los que derivan de tiempos muy lejanos, en los cuales, los graneros eran lugares fantásticos para echarse polvos, o polvos que se elevaban al hacer el sexo jovial, y alegre. 
Muy natural ... con amor, o sin amor... eso da para otra discusión,  y por eso la expresión no molesta y lo usan tanto hombres y mujeres, porque es hermoso. Salvo mojigatos/as que no pueden con su propia alma censora. 
A disfrutar argentinas !!! Como dice la Negra Sosa, "pa' las del norte si, para las otras no"  o sea, pa' las amantes sí, para las otras no !!!


----------



## oriental

Hola a todos -todos estàn aquì, el hilo mas llamativo de la tarde - mis gracias a Pilar, creo en lo suyo, y a Arkham, si non è vero, è ben trovatto !
Tratè de recordar como seguìa "ashes to ashes and dust to dust " pero no pude, pero sì recordè a Louis Armstrong, if the woman don't get you, de liquor must...
Saludos


----------



## tritone1960

Hola Bairesone

Gracias para tu aclaración.

Saludos


----------



## dmcmanam

THEORY NUMBER 35

I love the theories on this phrase.  It is:
1) has a biblical reference "viene de polvo" entonces la conexion con coito
2) reference to looking for a hiding place for a man and woman to smoke
etc, etc.

But when I'm thinking in English about "throwing up dust" the connotation can easily be sexual as in two people having a tryst and in need of a hiding place, maybe outside in the dirt, where they can "throw up dust".

Hay algiuen que ha visto la pelicula "Vacas"


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola

En Venezuela tiene un claro significado sexual. Echar un polvo es tener sexo y cualquiera entendería la expresión, que es considerada vulgar.

Ejemplos:

Echemos un polvo / ¿Echamos un polvo? = Como invitación

Pedro le echó un polvo a María = Pedro tuvo sexo con María

Para mayores referencias sobre el origen de la expresión, favor visitar:

http://tradicionclasica.blogspot.com/2005/02/origen-de-la-expresin-echar-un-polvo.html

Saludos

Camilo


----------



## aurilla

It's a very vulgar phrase, which simply means "to have a 'quick f**k'" or "ejaculate"


----------



## médico_miguel

Hola!

I was told that it literally means "to spit out dust" and I'm sure you can infer the sexual connotation from that with "dust" meaning something quite different!

So it would indeed mean "to have a shag/screw"!

Miguel


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hello,
  Just to cover the possibility that some English speaker ever bumps into an old Spanish joke and misses the punch line, here's my translation attempt (I appreciate corrections):

  NUN- I'm pretty sure the thieves wanted to poison us.
  POLICEMAN- Why do you say that?
  NUN- Because I overheard one of them saying to the other: how about throwing some powders ("_echarle unos polvos"_) at these nuns before leaving?


----------



## kazijistan

A lo mejor tiene sentido la expresión "polvo", como referencia al acto sexual, dando la idea de que si lo haces con entusiasmo y vigor, quedas hecho "polvo".
Me cuesta creer que la expresión tenga un origen religioso, tomando en cuenta el pudor con que la religión asume estos temas.
Según las escrituras bíblicas, Dios moldeó a Adán de la tierra, y de una costilla de este surgió Eva.
En ningún momento se alude al acto sexual para aludir al origen de la raza humana.


----------



## melodika

terol said:


> Gracias, beatrizg y Spiceman...
> No estaba seguro de si "polvo" se refería a "semen" o...(mi idea bastante ridícula): que se hacía referencía a la fricción de la penetración, de la que viene una especie de "polvo" metafórico.



es logico que polvo en esta expresion signifique semen, para las flores es mismo, para hombres tambien, todo eso es polvo que fertiliza, y es de misma parte que 'se echa' no importa el estado de agragacion, polvo es polvo y si, aqui es dado da punto di vista da hombre


----------

